# LibGdx_3D: Klamotten eines Charakters modifizieren



## Jardcore (22. Feb 2016)

Hey Leute,

ich beschäftige mich nun seid einiger Zeit mit der Spieleprogrammierung (Hobby).
Als kleines Projekt habe ich nun vor, eine Art TechDemo zu erstellen, mit der man das Aussehen eines einfachen lowpoly Charakters verändern kann. 

Hauptsächlich soll es darum gehen, einer Grundfigur mit verschiedenen Gesichtern und Klamotten auszustatten. Die Figur soll dann zusammen mit den hinzugefügten Komponenten animiert werden können.

Die Grundfigur mit einigen Animationen habe ich schon mithilfe von Blender erstellt.

Das eigentliche Problem ist einzelne Modelle der Klamotten gemeinsam mit der Grundfigur zu animieren.

Wenn das sogenannte ClothingSystem fertig ist geht's weiter mit dem eigentlichen Spiel (dazu irgendwann mehr).

Ich hoffe ein paar Tipps zu erhalten, vielleicht hat der eine oder andere in dem Bereich schon mal einige Erfolge gehabt  Und ich werde meine Fortschritte hier veröffentlichen.

Beste Grüße,
Jar


----------



## RalleYTN (26. Feb 2016)

bau ein skeleton in deine figur ein. damit solltest du leichter die klamotten mit animieren können. wie du das machst weiss ich nicht. fang gerade erst mit der 3d programmierung in OpenGL an.


----------



## Jardcore (29. Feb 2016)

Mein Model besitzt bereits ein Skeleton und hat auch schon die ersten paar Animationen.
Ich habe mir das Model jetzt als g3dj Format ausgeben lassen wodurch ich die einzelnen Knochen und das Mesh als XML vorliegen habe. 
Die Idee ist jetzt ein Kleidungsstück an einen bzw. mehrere Knochen zu hängen. 

Zu Umsetzung bin ich leider noch nicht gekommen


----------

